# I'd like to say...



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

...that it's almost over.  I've hunted for a long time but this was my first season on GON Forum.

1.  Nic, thanks for not banning all of us.   
2.  All the jerks, go back over there.  
3.  All the new friends I've made, it's been a pleasure and I hope to share a few hunts with y'all next season.  

GOOD LUCK ON THE BIG BIRDS IN MARCH!  I should have my 3 by around 8 opening morning.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

The true core group will be here daily year around. To the weekend crowd we'll see you next year.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 28, 2010)

Good post TC...this is a fun place to hang out.

MM, i'm somewhat familiar with your dirty group but i'm curious who is in this core group?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

Timber Cruiser said:


> 2.  All the jerks, go back over there.



fyi the "jerks" were here first and almost made this forum into something. the mods couldnt stand all the carnage they brought to the table so alot of em were banned. then they had to start a new place for killers.

maybe you should go back to wherever you came from.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

LipRip'r said:


> MM, i'm somewhat familiar with your dirty group but i'm curious who is in this core group?




o mm please tell, please.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> The true core group will be here daily year around. To the weekend crowd we'll see you next year.



No we'll be back this year around November after the rut.  I'd hate to know that I was only good at hunting one thing.  Are you jealous?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 28, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> No we'll be back this year around November after the rut.  I'd hate to know that I was only good at hunting one thing.  Are you jealous?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2010)

TC, it has been a pleasure having you post here this year.


----------



## J-MAC81 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is also my first year on the forum and I have enjoyed the heck out of it. I'll post yall a few pic as soon as my wife shows my how.lol


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 28, 2010)

this was also my first duck season on the forum.... caught alot of crap but got alot of help as well... thanks to all... looking forward to killin a few birds with some of yall next year


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> The true core group will be here daily year around. To the weekend crowd we'll see you next year.



I'll be right here with ya.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> TC, it has been a pleasure having you post here this year.



Thanks Matt.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> No we'll be back this year around November after the rut.  I'd hate to know that I was only good at hunting one thing.  Are you jealous?



I'd hate to know that too.  Any other critters from this year you wanna compare notes on?


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> cute, we killed more in any given weekend than you did all season.
> 
> and we can id them to.



Doubt it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Some of you should probably talk in PM's or start being civil.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.



It's not over yet.  Going to see what happens over the next day or so.  I'm not happy about it either,  but ground buzzards come into season next.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2010)

Timber Cruiser said:


> ...that it's almost over.  I've hunted for a long time but this was my first season on GON Forum.
> 
> 1.  Nic, thanks for not banning all of us.
> 2.  All the jerks, go back over there.
> ...



You`re quite welcome!  



JerkBait said:


> dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.





Quieten down.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quieten down.







dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 28, 2010)

been nice sharing the campfire with ya TC


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Any other critters from this year you wanna compare notes on?



This hasn't been my most productive year as far as hunting goes being that we had our first child.  I'm sure you understand.  What kind of notes are you wanting to compare this year?  I hunt a lot of different animals.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> been nice sharing the campfire with ya TC



It's been nice readind your posts.  I'll see ya in the turkey forum.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 28, 2010)

this is my first year on the forum. i have enjoyed reading all the post,gained some valuable knowledge and timber cruiser we have had a great season and look forward to many more! hopefully i can make some more buddies on this forum. good luck to everybody this weekend,hope yall end the season on a good note!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> This hasn't been my most productive year as far as hunting goes being that we had our first child.  I'm sure you understand.  What kind of notes are you wanting to compare this year?  I hunt a lot of different animals.



That's a mighty fine avatar pic. Congrats!

Y'all have done better in here than last year. Really sort of proud of y'all. Hope I did not speak too soon.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

Yall are acting like this is lthe last duck season ever.  Heck, go burn some shells till conservation season is over.  It doesn't quite till April.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Yall are acting like this is lthe last duck season ever.  Heck, go burn some shells till conservation season is over.  It doesn't quite till April.



That must be it.  I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> This hasn't been my most productive year as far as hunting goes being that we had our first child.  I'm sure you understand.  What kind of notes are you wanting to compare this year?  I hunt a lot of different animals.



Pick a critter.  Any critter.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks ADDICTED.  U and Chase are genuine folks!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> dawgie its the end of the season. we not so happy about it.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

How many of you boys own a European shoulder bag?  I know medicine monkey does!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 28, 2010)

Yall are makin me cry,  Bein so sweet and nice to each other. I thought I was in the cooking section.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

On a serious note:  JB, Il77, MedicineMan, MustangMatt, AndyBinion and last but not least good ol GADucker, I really enjoyed hunting with you guys this yr. hope to many more seasons of cloud filled sky's and many demeaning conversations!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

This is my first year in the forum also..........Ya'll have really kept it interesting thats for sure. Cant wait to see what the future holds in the good ol WATERFOWL HUNTING  forum.  

Thanks fella's


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 28, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> On a serious note:  JB, Il77, MedicineMan, MustangMatt, AndyBinion and last but not least good ol GADucker, I really enjoyed hunting with you guys this yr. hope to many more seasons of cloud filled sky's and many demeaning conversations!





Me to man, me to.  Sniffels,  sniffels,  hoooooooooonk sorry had to blow my nose.      Cant wait till Nov and do it again.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Me to man, me to.  Sniffels,  sniffels,  hoooooooooonk sorry had to blow my nose.      Cant wait till Nov and do it again.



Venice bound next yr!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 28, 2010)

Man I found a cheap house boat, you intrested?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> On a serious note:  JB, Il77, MedicineMan, MustangMatt, AndyBinion and last but not least good ol GADucker, I really enjoyed hunting with you guys this yr. hope to many more seasons of cloud filled sky's and many demeaning conversations!





Thanks Shmelty, MM, JB, IH77 and anybody else I might have accidently left off!

We need to get together for some adult beverages with the rest of the crew.  We could invite Jerkbait and Briarpatch but I'm against underage drinking and I refuse to contribute to the delinquency of minors.

I hope to hunt with ya'll again and with some you other fellas that I have not had a chance too yet!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> We could invite Jerkbait  but I'm against underage drinking and I refuse to contribute to the delinquency of minors.



im old enough but i wouldnt need the adult beverages like you to build up my courage and talk big in front of other duck hunters. ive got the miles on my truck, birds at the taxidermist, film in my camera, and blood on my tailgate to prove it.




MustangMAtt30 said:


> hope to hunt with ya'll again and with some you other fellas that I have not had a chance too yet!



translated: i sure hope some of you fellas will invite me to hunt with you since i have no where to go.


***slightly edited to avoid modulators


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> im old enough you duckless computer dweller but i wouldnt need the adult beverages like you to build up my courage and talk big in front of other duck hunters. ive got the miles on my truck, birds at the taxidermist, film in my camera, and blood on my tailgate to prove it.
> 
> o wait you did contribute some pics to the forum......
> 
> ...



I ain't taking the bait...........

Got to many points piled up to get banned.

I did send you a very nice PM though expressing my gratitude to you JB.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I ain't taking the bait...........
> 
> Got to many points piled up to get banned.
> 
> I did send you a very nice PM though expressing my gratitude to you JB.



and i responded back via pm. 

kinda glad its late and you deleted your original response. woulda got me in trouble to.

anyways back to CUoffshore 's post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2010)

Kum ba ya my Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, kum ba yaaaaaa...


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2010)

good post.

two thousand, six hundred, and eightieth post...

-jerkbait


----------



## CUOffshore (Jan 29, 2010)

We have totally hijacked what was a very nice thread...

Let's stop.  And be safe out there this weekend!



-Dave


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> no confusion ive just had enough warnings from your modulator buddys today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You sound like my wife...


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Dave.  So what does the CU stand for?  You a fellow TIGER?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 29, 2010)

Believe cu = see you, TC


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Yall are makin me cry,  Bein so sweet and nice to each other. I thought I was in the cooking section.



My thoughts exactly.

Ya know, I don't jaw jack a lot here in the waterfowl section or over there, but I sure don't whine when I get some good ol' duck blind ribbing by folks.  Some folks just don't understand the traditions of the blind.  They are missing a truly great aspect of this sport too!

For instance ... take Jdawg ... no, I mean it ... TAKE JDAWG.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not freeting yet. I still got 2 more morning to inflict carnage and plan on doing just that. Let it rain tomorrow..I'll still be out there in it!

I hate to see that a young man has drank the Kool-aid fed to him by others. A following fool that speaks the ill of others will be left out by those who steer him when he is in need.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 29, 2010)

LipRip'r said:


> Believe cu = see you, TC



10-4.  Clemson owns some research property on Georgia's coast or used to anyway.  Didn't know if he was a student or not.  Yours makes much more sense.  Right over my head as usual!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 1, 2010)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I'll be right here with ya.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

too funny.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 1, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> That's a mighty fine avatar pic. Congrats!
> 
> Y'all have done better in here than last year. Really sort of proud of y'all. Hope I did not speak too soon.




whoops....you spoke too soon.


----------



## briar270wsm (Feb 1, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Thanks Shmelty, MM, JB, IH77 and anybody else I might have accidently left off!
> 
> We need to get together for some adult beverages with the rest of the crew.  We could invite Jerkbait and Briarpatch but I'm against underage drinking and I refuse to contribute to the delinquency of minors.
> 
> I hope to hunt with ya'll again and with some you other fellas that I have not had a chance too yet!



You should pm me and maybe we could arrange something... OH wait you cant


----------



## Robk (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeesh, I thought the Banding wouldn't start until nesting season at least.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2010)

dang at the folks getting banned!


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 1, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Ya know, I don't jaw jack a lot here in the waterfowl section or over there, but I sure don't whine when I get some good ol' duck blind ribbing by folks.  Some folks just don't understand the traditions of the blind.  They are missing a truly great aspect of this sport too!
> 
> For instance ... take Jdawg ... no, I mean it ... TAKE JDAWG.



Love you too, pawpapw


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 2, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> The true core group will be here daily year around. To the weekend crowd we'll see you next year.




Boy, what happened round here???   
A portion of MM's core will just be lookin in from the outside now i suppose......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2010)

LipRip'r said:


> Boy, what happened round here???
> A portion of MM's core will just be lookin in from the outside now i suppose......



Rule #1 -  NEVER post in a thread that has the word beaver in the title!!

Rule #2 -  Refer to rule #1.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rule #1 -  NEVER post in a thread that has the word beaver in the title!!
> 
> Rule #2 -  Refer to rule #1.



i agree. it never goes well with the beavers on here.

been there, done that.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2010)

It must be something about the folks on this particular forum, cause folks are able to talk about beavers on the trapping forum without childish inuendos, I didn't see any of the posts that got deleted on that thread and I talked about cooking them, etc... before I even knew there was a problem.  Maybe it is my age, maybe it is the fact that my first real job was trapping beavers for hire some 30 odd years ago, but it seems strange to me that folks can't talk about the rodent without others wanting to turn it into some kind of junior high giggle fest. I am apparently very niave when it comes to some things, cause I have been edited before and could never figure out why, that is just me.  If I want to talk about stuff of the nature that thread apparently took, I go to an appropriate forum or website, I come here because I want to talk about the out of doors.


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rule #1 -  NEVER post in a thread that has the word beaver in the title!!
> 
> Rule #2 -  Refer to rule #1.



  Ten-4


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 2, 2010)

What's with all the folks gettin banned.  Can't you  all get along on this forum??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> i agree. it never goes well with the beavers on here.
> 
> been there, done that.



BOOOOOOOOM, there goes another one!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> It must be something about the folks on this particular forum, cause folks are able to talk about beavers on the trapping forum without childish inuendos, I didn't see any of the posts that got deleted on that thread and I talked about cooking them, etc... before I even knew there was a problem.  Maybe it is my age, maybe it is the fact that my first real job was trapping beavers for hire some 30 odd years ago, but it seems strange to me that folks can't talk about the rodent without others wanting to turn it into some kind of junior high giggle fest. I am apparently very niave when it comes to some things, cause I have been edited before and could never figure out why, that is just me.  If I want to talk about stuff of the nature that thread apparently took, I go to an appropriate forum or website, I come here because I want to talk about the out of doors.



Great Post! 

Some folks just have to make things difficult.We are just trying to keep things the way Woody wanted it,and the way the present owner wants it.


----------

